# Is This Saucepan Cleanable



## PianoAl (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm considering buying this used All-Clad 4-qt saucepan.







Do you think that with tons of elbow grease, I could get it shiny and almost new looking?

Thanks.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 10, 2015)

I think it would probably clean up well with baking soda and / or a stainless steel cleaner like Barkeeper's Friend. I'm sure my Lagostina stainless steel cleaner would do it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 10, 2015)

First of all, if there is no damage to the pan other than stains, I'd buy it.  It's a fantastic pan.

What is the exterior material, SS or aluminum?  Have you tried to clean it?  What with?  What is the stain from?

I agree that Barkeepers Friend is your best bet for a first try. That is a mild abrasive and stain remover.  It won't scratch your pan.  If that doesn't work, more aggressive methods can be used.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jul 10, 2015)

Try salt & vinegar.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jul 10, 2015)

I payed $1.00 for this pan at a garage sale 2 weeks ago. Sprinkled it with salt and vinegar then rubbed it with a soft cloth. You couldn't even tell it was copper, it was so black & stained. I should have taken a before & after pic.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 11, 2015)

Dang, s&p. That's incredible. What a find.


----------



## PianoAl (Jul 12, 2015)

It's $75, so I'm having a hard time convincing myself to buy it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## taxlady (Jul 12, 2015)

PianoAl said:


> It's $75, so I'm having a hard time convincing myself to buy it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


That sounds like a lot for a used pot that isn't in pristine condition. How much is a new one?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 12, 2015)

PianoAl said:


> It's $75, so I'm having a hard time convincing myself to buy it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Discuss Cooking mobile app




A new one is at least twice that.  Looks like a three quart.


----------



## PianoAl (Jul 20, 2015)

I passed on it, but it's up for auction again:

All Clad Stainless Steel 4 Quart Saucepan with Lid | eBay

I'd only want to buy it if I was sure that I could get it as shiny as my other SS pans.






But I'm not sure I could spend that much just to have my pans match.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 20, 2015)

PianoAl said:


> I passed on it, but it's up for auction again:
> 
> All Clad Stainless Steel 4 Quart Saucepan with Lid | eBay
> 
> ...



If I needed one that size, I'd buy it. It's at least $200 new. I have an All-Clad 3.5 quart saucepan, though. As was said previously, it will clean up nicely.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 20, 2015)

PianoAl said:


> I passed on it, but it's up for auction again:
> 
> All Clad Stainless Steel 4 Quart Saucepan with Lid | eBay
> 
> ...



If I needed one that size, I'd buy it. It's at least $200 new. I have an All-Clad 3.5 quart saucepan, though. As was said previously, it will clean up nicely.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 21, 2015)

salt and pepper said:


> I payed $1.00 for this pan at a garage sale 2 weeks ago. Sprinkled it with salt and vinegar then rubbed it with a soft cloth. You couldn't even tell it was copper, it was so black & stained. I should have taken a before & after pic.


 
That's a Revere Paul Revere Signature Brand.  A very underrated  cooking po.t in my estimation.  They bring $30 - $40 on ebay w/lid.

A lot of these have never been used and were purchased for display in coppertone kitchens.

They came shellacked to facilitate cleaning when displayed.  To use you needed to remove the shellac. A simple job, unless the pot had been used without the shellac being removed.  Then you had a black mess.  You were lucky that it came clean without a lot of trouble.  

Wrights Copper Cleaner will keep it in good shape, and removes less metal than BKF.


----------



## 95Austin12 (Jan 29, 2016)

PianoAl said:


> It's $75, so I'm having a hard time convincing myself to buy it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



I would prefer to buy new one if this would be the price.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 29, 2016)

Posting to this very old thread, hoping to help someone else avoid a problem purchase.  The pic posted by the OP is of an All Clad LTD pot that appears to have been run through the dishwasher, damaging the anodized exterior.  

It's not dirty, it's damaged, partially stripped off. The coating on the exterior was not designed to be washed in a dish washer and has been partially removed. The choice here is to use steel wool, or similar to remove it entirely but it's not a great option.  As there is aluminum under the coating, it will be a flat, dull finish.  If shiny is the goal, then an All Clad model with a stainless exterior would be a better choice.

Here's a pic of what that pan should look like in good condition

.


All Clad LTD is my favorite cookware but even the later versions (LTD 2) purported to be suitable for the dishwasher, really are best hand washed.  The Original LTD version of this pan will be ruined in the dishwasher and the manufacturers instructions make this clear.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 29, 2016)

95Austin12 said:


> I would prefer to buy new one if this would be the price.



As I mentioned earlier, a new one is about $200.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 30, 2016)

Bigjim68 said:


> That's a Revere Paul Revere Signature Brand.  A very underrated  cooking po.t in my estimation.  They bring $30 - $40 on ebay w/lid.
> 
> A lot of these have never been used and were purchased for display in coppertone kitchens.
> 
> ...



Wow!  What a great find.  The pot looks amazing.  I wonder if Brasso would work well to clean such a pot, as it originally was made to clean brass, which contains copper.  Just a thought.

If there are any cooked on oils on SS, making it looked tarnished, or not very shiny anymore, Barkeeper's Friend, and a copper scouring pad will shine it up nicely.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

